# No sign of Mimi's babies yet!



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Well guys still no sign of babies yet!
I set her up in the bedroom on Saturday night and I started sleeping with her. I have all the clean towels and all my equipment ready.
I have cleared out the bottom of the wardrobe and its all ready for her.

She absolutely adores me being in bed with her and purrs her head off and gets right under the covers as close to me as possible.

Sat night she was a bit restless but mostly ok.
Last night she kept waking me up scratching around nesting so im guessing it cant be that long now??
Today is day 64. All her milk is there and has been for a few days. She has gone off her normal food, although my other half made tuna sarnies this morning and he always give the cats some tuna  and she wolfed that down! But isnt interested in her dry or wet food.

When I left the bedroom this morning she wasnt too happy about being on her own, so I let Ginny in with her to keep her company and that settled her down somewhat.

So I guess another sleepness night ahead for me!!

Im prepared for the fact that her waters will probably break whilst in bed with me  but if this happens, am I then ok to move her to the wardrobe to have the babies??
My other half offered to sleep with her tonight so i can catch up on some sleep as i have never been so tired!! But i dont think he will be happy if her waters break while he is in bed with her! LMAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless, well any day now then  fingers crossed she will be on her due date *


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck, its like waiting for christmas isnt it, iam so excited

How many do you think shes having?

We should start taking bets, lol iam going for 4 babies


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Good luck, its like waiting for christmas isnt it, iam so excited
> 
> How many do you think shes having?
> 
> We should start taking bets, lol iam going for 4 babies


Well her average litter size is 7 - so i will be prudent and go for 5! LOL

Yes its exciting - but im nervous too as its my first litter.
How many litters have u had Jen? xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

only 2 this will be my 3rd. I still get nervous too, i was physically sick last time i was so worried, i cant help it, i can cope with anything but when it comes to my cats iam a nervous wreck.

Its all worth it when there here though, i hope she has a few for you, 7 is alot though, i think 4 is a nice amount, not too hard on poor mom then, but then again we get what were given as long as there healthy thats all that matters

I think fizz has at least 5 she is the biggest ive seen her

let us no when you have any more news xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> only 2 this will be my 3rd. I still get nervous too, i was physically sick last time i was so worried, i cant help it, i can cope with anything but when it comes to my cats iam a nervous wreck.
> 
> Its all worth it when there here though, i hope she has a few for you, 7 is alot though, i think 4 is a nice amount, not too hard on poor mom then, but then again we get what were given as long as there healthy thats all that matters
> 
> ...


Yes i feel very sick right now - but maybe thats the strong black coffee with extra sugar in to keep me awake thats making me feel sick! LOL

I cant tell from her size because I dont know how big she normally is - her previous litters were with her previous owner.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Fingers crossed she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer and that she has an easy time of it!

Try not to worry too much - easier said than done I know because I'm sure I will be exactly the same!

louise
X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww its so exciting,


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't usually get to feeling sick these days - though I did with Vicky because of her having lost the whole of the last litter and then going to day 68. You were lucky, Saffron, to get an established queen - I hope it all goes well. You too, Jen. My girl has buried herself somewhere, goodness knows where  I guess I will have to search which is more difficult than it sounds here (we run a business and the lounge is almost permanently full of empty boxes - great for expectant Mums, not so great for Muggins who has to try to track Mum down!)

Liz


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> I don't usually get to feeling sick these days - though I did with Vicky because of her having lost the whole of the last litter and then going to day 68. You were lucky, Saffron, to get an established queen - I hope it all goes well. You too, Jen. My girl has buried herself somewhere, goodness knows where  I guess I will have to search which is more difficult than it sounds here (we run a business and the lounge is almost permanently full of empty boxes - great for expectant Mums, not so great for Muggins who has to try to track Mum down!)
> 
> Liz


LOL - i went into the birthing room (aka bedroom) yesterday to see what was happening and could not see her. I shouted her and she meowed back but still couldnt find her...............
She has got herself into a big box in the room which i didnt think was accessible - how wrong was i?? LOL


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

That sounds like its any time then if she's done that


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> That sounds like its any time then if she's done that


Excellent - well i hope she can hold out till 6pm! LOL

My breeder reckons she will wait for me if im not there, but i would imagine she can only wait so long!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lizward said:


> I don't usually get to feeling sick these days - though I did with Vicky because of her having lost the whole of the last litter and then going to day 68. You were lucky, Saffron, to get an established queen - I hope it all goes well. You too, Jen. My girl has buried herself somewhere, goodness knows where  I guess I will have to search which is more difficult than it sounds here (we run a business and the lounge is almost permanently full of empty boxes - great for expectant Mums, not so great for Muggins who has to try to track Mum down!)
> 
> Liz


looks like you could be the first to announce the new arrivals


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

its so exciting waiting for the two litters, any bets on who's will be first lol


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> its so exciting waiting for the two litters, any bets on who's will be first lol


3 litters vix:

mine
jen's
liz's


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

xxSaffronxx said:


> 3 litters vix:
> 
> mine
> jen's
> liz's


whoop missed one  thats even more exciting lol


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Come on folks, place your bets, shall I be the bookie and hold the money? tee hee


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Come on folks, place your bets, shall I be the bookie and hold the money? tee hee


I'll put 50p on saffron's litter being 1st


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

50p on yours


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

50p on Jens - at least one of you must have them tonight while we are all online!!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Come on Liz, if your's come first, the bookie wins!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine have arrived - there are seven  It would be lovely if these all thrived, I could just do with that to make up for recent disasters!

She had them in some totally inaccessible place AGAIN  and I didn't see any of it, just saw her when she emerged looking thinner  It's not impossible there is another to come but clearly she thinks she's finished. I've retrieved them now of course, not without difficulty (took half an hour to get through to them, guided only by squeaks), but Katie isn't impressed with the idea of being in a pen. Tough!

Time, for the bookie, was somewhere between 10.30 and 5.30

Pictures to follow when my husband uploads them.

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats Liz, hope mum and babies are all well


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats liz, iam so pleased for you, i hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations thats great news and I really look forward to the pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

woohoo babies, 7 wow, that is great,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lizward said:


> Mine have arrived - there are seven  It would be lovely if these all thrived, I could just do with that to make up for recent disasters!
> 
> She had them in some totally inaccessible place AGAIN  and I didn't see any of it, just saw her when she emerged looking thinner  It's not impossible there is another to come but clearly she thinks she's finished. I've retrieved them now of course, not without difficulty (took half an hour to get through to them, guided only by squeaks), but Katie isn't impressed with the idea of being in a pen. Tough!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the world babies.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! where did she have them?

Awww cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Congratulations  and good luck to the other 2 mums in waiting. Me and my daughter are going to enjoy all the kitten pics, can see us getting a new 1 very soon


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Southport? Pussycatnan, you are just down the road from me, can see a Persian kitty coming to your pad soon, lol  Only kidding, I'm not really a pusshy breeder


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Southport? Pussycatnan, you are just down the road from me, can see a Persian kitty coming to your pad soon, lol  Only kidding, I'm not really a pusshy breeder


hey so can I, my friend has just got a 3 quarter persian ? does that sound right? we went round to see him earlier and he is just the cutest thing ever, knew I'd seen someone on here with similar looking kittens (I don't know 1 from the other but am slowly learning!) and it was you!! Looked on your website earlier. My daughter is totally in love with them.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeh you dont want 3/4 bred nah nah nah, could be mated with next doors ginger tom somewhere down the line. Watch this space lass, got kits due 18 October and poss two litters due November. Neither will be ready till beginning of new year, but they could all poss be keepers for me with the parentage, so you will maybe have to prise one away, lol 

p.s. only kidding cant keep every single one unfortunately


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Saffron, not trying to hijack your thread lass, I'm still here in case anything starts happening


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Yeh you dont want 3/4 bred nah nah nah, could be mated with next doors ginger tom somewhere down the line. Watch this space lass, got kits due 18 October and poss two litters due November. Neither will be ready till beginning of new year, but they could all poss be keepers for me with the parentage, so you will maybe have to prise one away, lol
> 
> p.s. only kidding cant keep every single one unfortunately


yeh sorry Saff 

Please don't tempt me!! For a start couldn't afford 1, then he'd be on his own for 7 hrs a day with a mad moggy, and from what I've read they are vry high maintenance, I just wouldn't have the time to groom it every day. They are gorgeous little things though, like cuddly toys. Know Darwen well, have a friend lives in Lower Darwen and I used to work at QPH, used to visit patients all around Blackburn. Sorry to bore everyone else, but Saynamore will be interested


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey bloomin hek, you would be surprised at how many kits I have sold to ladies that have nursing connections. 2 came at once for one litter from Christies hospital in Manchester and they didnt even know each other! 

And as for being on their own 7 hours a day, I have 14 adults and kits at the mo and work full time 8.30 til 5.00 but split shifts so I am never apart from them more than 3 day at a time, sometimes 2 days before a day off. My mum does come up to help but that is purely because of the BIG workload with litter boxes 

As long as they have company, a playmate, and their climbers/toys they are quite happy. Persians are very content to lie around and look pretty all day, lazy so and so's


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Owt happening Saff??????


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hey bloomin hek, you would be surprised at how many kits I have sold to ladies that have nursing connections. 2 came at once for one litter from Christies hospital in Manchester and they didnt even know each other!
> 
> And as for being on their own 7 hours a day, I have 14 adults and kits at the mo and work full time 8.30 til 5.00 but split shifts so I am never apart from them more than 3 day at a time, sometimes 2 days before a day off. My mum does come up to help but that is purely because of the BIG workload with litter boxes
> 
> As long as they have company, a playmate, and their climbers/toys they are quite happy. Persians are very content to lie around and look pretty all day, lazy so and so's


You're really trying to tempt me here aren't you


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What gave you that idea???  Just trying to stop myself from keeping any more this year, darent! Its scarey, lol


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats liz - so pleased you have a safe delivery! xx

No news yet guys - but she appears to be acting strange and swishing her tail and putting her tail in the air so i can see her bits while she is laying down! LOL
She is giving me a glazed kind of look - but seems very chilled.

Normally she snuggles up to me, but today she has moved away from me but still on the bed - so not long now guys - next 24 hours me thinks! 

Babies are very active and moving around as i can see em moving loads when she is laying down!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Congrats liz - so pleased you have a safe delivery! xx
> 
> No news yet guys - but she appears to be acting strange and swishing her tail and putting her tail in the air so i can see her bits while she is laying down! LOL
> She is giving me a glazed kind of luck - but seems very chilled.
> ...


Oh I think tonight Saff, gonna stay up as late as I possibly can lass to keep track, got work tomoz tho, but think I will only be cat nappin cos cant wait for news. C.x.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine do the breathing thing, like mouth open and panting when they are in labour.......


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Oh I think tonight Saff, gonna stay up as late as I possibly can lass to keep track, got work tomoz tho, but think I will only be cat nappin cos cant wait for news. C.x.


Ok hun but i cant guarantee i will be posting straight away when they arrive - im shattered as i have slept with her for 2 nights already and nearly fell asleep at work today! 

Well off to go lay with her for a while - will update you soon xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Mine do the breathing thing, like mouth open and panting when they are in labour.......


thanks for the tip hun


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> thanks for the tip hun


Nowt wrong with the odd cat nap lass, you're no good to her worn out. Another tip set the alarm clock for two hours time, then another two, then another two, if you get my gist


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

You will post, you will be too excited not too. Though I don't think she will have them until the early hours of Wednesday. Sorry


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

deedeedee said:


> Congratulations!!!! where did she have them?


In a box (surprise surprise) in a totally inconvenient location, I had to locate them by the squeaks (actually one of the other cats helped do that).

It would be better if she would settle with them. She wants to cart the older kittens off to somewhere totally inaccessible, won't settle with the babies at all in the pen (we went out this evening and I don't think she has fed them at all since we left, they seemed to be desperately hungry when we came home). I have now shut her in a carrier with them and she seems quite happy, but if she doesn't co-operate soon she will find herself in a carrier overnight 

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's my babies


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I am sorry Liz but I can not believe the irresponsible way you are going about them newborns. You pee off on a night out not knowing whether mum is settled with them or not . What have you done caged them up and hoped for the best? and now the poor little buggers are in a cat carrier and if that dont work what then??????? You just leave them caged up in the cat carrier? and what was that about her carrrying away the older kits, is it not that long ago she had some????

I'm thinking now, is this cat just a breeding machine? When did she have her last litter? Are you forcing this new litter on her by caging her in a carrier with them? Very worried for mum and kits  at least you managed to find which box they where in and hopefully they are secure for the night if only in a flippin cat carrier


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I am sorry Liz but I can not believe the irresponsible way you are going about them newborns. You pee off on a night out not knowing whether mum is settled with them or not . What have you done caged them up and hoped for the best? and now the poor little buggers are in a cat carrier and if that dont work what then??????? You just leave them caged up in the cat carrier? and what was that about her carrrying away the older kits, is it not that long ago she had some????
> 
> I'm thinking now, is this cat just a breeding machine? When did she have her last litter? Are you forcing this new litter on her by caging her in a carrier with them? Very worried for mum and kits  at least you managed to find which box they where in and hopefully they are secure for the night if only in a flippin cat carrier


O come on, what do you do, sit up with them 24 hours a day to check they are feeding? It happens to be our wedding anniversary and we went out for a meal. We were gone for three hours.

No it wasn't her kittens she was trying to cart off, it was another girl's litter aged nine weeks, the hand-reared litter. They want the biggest ones they can find that are still like kittens, that's how they are. Don't yours do that? So you have a choice - let them take the biggest ones (and totally neglect their own or at best have the newborns getting no colostrum because the bigger ones take it all) or confine either the older litter or the newborns. My preference is to confine the Mum with the newborns!

I do have a carrier large enough to take Mum, kittens, water and a litter tray. My preference is for a pen, but failing that then sorry but these kittens do need to be fed!!

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

lizward said:


> O come on, what do you do, sit up with them 24 hours a day to check they are feeding? It happens to be our wedding anniversary and we went out for a meal. We were gone for three hours.
> 
> No it wasn't her kittens she was trying to cart off, it was another girl's litter aged nine weeks, the hand-reared litter. They want the biggest ones they can find that are still like kittens, that's how they are. Don't yours do that? So you have a choice - let them take the biggest ones (and totally neglect their own or at best have the newborns getting no colostrum because the bigger ones take it all) or confine either the older litter or the newborns. My preference is to confine the Mum with the newborns!
> 
> ...


Yeh Liz I do sit up with them 24 hours a day many days on a run too until I get them sorted. Older litters are on their own and weaned, so mum doesnt have to worry about them  None are penned, litters are able to run free in the nursery room, I am still sleeping in there now watching over a 4 week old kit.

Many congratulations on your anniverary but you made it sound like you where just on a normal weekend booze night out 

In the nursery at the moment I have 3 queens and 3 kittens. All singletons. Each mother takes care of her own kit. Two of the kits no longer need milk bar but both find comfort having their mothers there. The third baby 4 week old just has her mum and the others dont interfere at all, just leave her to get on with the job.

I can understand where you are coming from that they have to be fed, but cant you find them a large cardboard box in your bedroom with a comfy quilt in it, bit more room perhaps?????? Better than being caged in a carrier


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

O come on, what do you do, sit up with them 24 hours a day to check they are feeding?

.....................Simple answer to this is YES


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Many congratulations on your anniverary but you made it sound like you where just on a normal weekend booze night out


LOL! Neither of us do weekend booze nights out!



> In the nursery at the moment I have 3 queens and 3 kittens. All singletons. Each mother takes care of her own kit. Two of the kits no longer need milk bar but both find comfort having their mothers there. The third baby 4 week old just has her mum and the others dont interfere at all, just leave her to get on with the job.


That must be one of the joys of persians, Burmese and Asians want everyone's kittens when they are in this state - and my Chinchilla used to have the kittens where I told her to as well. Luxury! But then you only get such tiny litters and of course you have all that grooming  so on balance, whilst I adore Chinchillas and freely admit there is nothing to touch a perfectly groomed persian for sheer elegance, I'll stick to my Asians 



> I can understand where you are coming from that they have to be fed, but cant you find them a large cardboard box in your bedroom with a comfy quilt in it, bit more room perhaps?????? Better than being caged in a carrier


But not if Mum refuses to stay in there!

As it happens, she settled fine in the end, perhaps she needed that hour in the carrier to make her realise they were hers or something. When I put her in the pen the first time, I just put her in through the door rather than putting her in the kitten box, surely she could immediately locate the kittens by smell. I wonder though in hindsight if she was still looking for them where she had them originally and didn't realise I'd moved them, though quite how she could fail to realise that I don't know.

I think there is another left inside so it's off to the vet today, just for a change 

Liz


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

the kittens look so cute, congrats, and please keep us posted to how mum and babies are doing,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

How your bubbas doing Liz? hope they are all ok


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They're fine thanks, she settled with them last night so that's one worry out of the way. So it's just the usual waiting game now. I never used to be quite this paranoid 

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

That's good, keep us posted with pics, they look scrummy! Are they Tiffanie ones or one of the other Asian types, sorry for sounding dumb


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, theoretically there should be 3.5 Tiffanies and 3.5 shorthairs 

Honestly, I don't know yet. The girl carries longhair. My boy has an exceptionally long coat by the standards of today's tiffs and sometimes with his kittens you can actually tell at birth, certainly with the last lot from this mating I could tell by two weeks. On the other hand I have two of his aged 18 days and I'm not quite sure what they are yet, but their sister who died was recogniseable as a Tiff from birth. The other tiff breeders tell me that if you can recognise a tiff at birth or even three weeks its coat is going to be too long. But then the ideal coat length seems to be something on which judges disagree  We're supposed to be getting the texture right as well and it has to be said my boy's texture is not good, but one of the last litter has a lovely coat and a beautiful tail (it's just a shame about her type!)


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Which ones can be registered  I love the Tiffanies, can they be registered? Is it a bit like with Persians and exotics, where the longhaired exotic variant cant be shown. 

Sorry to sound such a numpty but I only know black and white, Persian to Persian. 

C.x.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O that's OK, we only know our own breeds. The only Asians that can't be shown are 1. Asian Variants - solid colours with Burmese pattern, these are Burmese in all but name and would be mistaken for Burmese by everyone, and 2. A cat with anything other than Asians or Burmese within three generations in its pedigree, or with a prohibited breed anywhere. 

In my case, three of my girls are reference register and only registered as Asian type because there is a Chinchilla in the background. So - Lucy is first generation (in her case, 3/8 Burmese 5/8 Chinchilla), Katie is Lucy's daughter by a Burmese so she is second generation, 11/16 Burmese, 5/16 Chinchilla, and Roma (Katie's daughter by my Tiffanie boy) is third generation and is 87/128 Burmese, 41/128 Chinchilla. If I mate Roma to an Asian or Burmese next year, which is the plan, her kittens will be registerable as Asians.

Liz


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lizward said:


> O that's OK, we only know our own breeds. The only Asians that can't be shown are 1. Asian Variants - solid colours with Burmese pattern, these are Burmese in all but name and would be mistaken for Burmese by everyone, and 2. A cat with anything other than Asians or Burmese within three generations in its pedigree, or with a prohibited breed anywhere.
> 
> In my case, three of my girls are reference register and only registered as Asian type because there is a Chinchilla in the background. So - Lucy is first generation (in her case, 3/8 Burmese 5/8 Chinchilla), Katie is Lucy's daughter by a Burmese so she is second generation, 11/16 Burmese, 5/16 Chinchilla, and Roma (Katie's daughter by my Tiffanie boy) is third generation and is 87/128 Burmese, 41/128 Chinchilla. If I mate Roma to an Asian or Burmese next year, which is the plan, her kittens will be registerable as Asians.
> 
> Liz


How confusing, iam lost! you must know your stuff


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> How confusing, iam lost! you must know your stuff


Yes, well, I like the challenge, I love genetics. At one stage, early on before my breeding line was lost, I wanted to try for silver classic tabby Tiffanies, that would have been an interesting challenge. Unfortunately I lost the lines and it would take years to get anywhere with it this time round. I am hoping to work with Cinnamon though, once I can persuade my husband that I need mroe than six cats 

Of course there is a true expert on the forum who may come in on this thread (stands aside and bows  )

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

lizward said:


> O that's OK, we only know our own breeds. The only Asians that can't be shown are 1. Asian Variants - solid colours with Burmese pattern, these are Burmese in all but name and would be mistaken for Burmese by everyone, and 2. A cat with anything other than Asians or Burmese within three generations in its pedigree, or with a prohibited breed anywhere.
> 
> In my case, three of my girls are reference register and only registered as Asian type because there is a Chinchilla in the background. So - Lucy is first generation (in her case, 3/8 Burmese 5/8 Chinchilla), Katie is Lucy's daughter by a Burmese so she is second generation, 11/16 Burmese, 5/16 Chinchilla, and Roma (Katie's daughter by my Tiffanie boy) is third generation and is 87/128 Burmese, 41/128 Chinchilla. If I mate Roma to an Asian or Burmese next year, which is the plan, her kittens will be registerable as Asians.
> 
> Liz


OMG you have completely lost me there Liz  So can Tiffanies be gccf registered or not, do they have to go Tica or Fife?  All those fractions do my head in. So what breeding goes into a Tiffanie boy?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lizward said:


> Yes, well, I like the challenge, I love genetics.  At one stage, early on before my breeding line was lost, I wanted to try for silver classic tabby Tiffanies, that would have been an interesting challenge. Unfortunately I lost the lines and it would take years to get anywhere with it this time round. I am hoping to work with Cinnamon though, once I can persuade my husband that I need mroe than six cats
> 
> Of course there is a true expert on the forum who may come in on this thread (stands aside and bows  )
> 
> Liz


Whos the expert! anyone we know


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> OMG you have completely lost me there Liz  So can Tiffanies be gccf registered or not, do they have to go Tica or Fife?  All those fractions do my head in. So what breeding goes into a Tiffanie boy?


Yes! They have full championship status in the GCCF and there are certainly some Tiffanie Grand Champions out there (don't know if there are any imperials yet)

We can't go to TICA or FIFE with tiffanies, I think Burmillas can go FIFE but I think that's all - Kozycats will know.

All asians are descended from Burmese x Chinchilla if you go back far enough, it's just that tiffanies are longhaired and therefore tend to have more chinchilla in them. But you could not now have a tiffanie registered as such that had a Chinchilla any closer than great great grandparent - though it could easily have more than one Chinchilla in that generation.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Whos the expert! anyone we know


Kozycats! [Where are you?]

Liz


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

lizward said:


> Kozycats! [Where are you?]
> 
> Liz


Of course,sorry


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

lizward said:


> Kozycats! [Where are you?]
> 
> Liz


Yeh I know who you mean, Vervain (Kozykats) she's on novice breeders site too isnt she, I was on there for a couple of years, but havent been on for a whilen


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Yeh I know who you mean, Vervain (Kozykats) she's on novice breeders site too isnt she, I was on there for a couple of years, but havent been on for a while


Yes - and in many other places


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Very knowledgeable lady!! Come on Vervain, cant remember her first name though from Novice Breeders


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

think it's naomi


----------

